# Stained Glass Window



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Note: This is a repost of an old tutorial whose links to pictures were broken with the software update at HF.

An easy way to give your windows a stained-glass look is to paint an old white sheet.










The sheet is painted with thinned acrylic paint. There is a light shining behind to give it illumination. If you live in a cold climate where you might get some condensation on the windows, you may want to give the painted sheet a plastic backing, so the paint won't leech onto the window frames. Alternately, you could wash it enough where you are certain the colors won’t bleed. In fact, it may make it look even better.












You will need:
Several colors of acrylic paint including dark gray
1 1/2 inch angle brush
Small brush (about ¾-inch)
Old, thin, white sheet
Plastic sheeting (optional)
Glue gun (optional)
Sharpie
Yard stick
Interesting shape (I used a French curve)










Cut Shape of Window: Cut out the sheet to be about 3-4 inches bigger than the window.

Design Glass Style: Find an interesting shape that you could trace out repeatedly. I picked a French curve. Do the perimeter of the window. Be sure to mirror the design with the left and the right side.










Diamond Tiles: For the inside of the window, take your yardstick and trace out a diagonal line. Then repeat the next line 3 inches apart. Continue until you fill in the space. Then do the opposite diagonal line. This will give you those diamond tiles you see in a lot of stained glass.










Paint Glass: In a jar or cup, mix in a lot of water with your paint. Then start to randomly paint in the shapes. Notice how in the first picture the paint bleeds into the next square? That is good, it helps give it that authentic stained-glass look. Don't be too careful filling the whole square in. The paint should bleed in and fill the square. You want that mottled uneven look. If it leaves white spots after a few minutes, do touch it up though.

Leading: For the leading, mix in less water with dark gray paint and using your smaller brush, paint in the lines to give the illusion of leading.










Plastic Cover: (If needed) Lay out the plastic sheeting and glue it to the sheet in sections. Be sure to keep the sheet as taut as you can. Years later I still wonder if this step was necessary. You could just wash the sheet enough where you are certain the colors won’t bleed. In fact, it may make it look even better.










Hang and Light: Hang in your window and be sure there is good illumination from behind. You could use a flood light or a set of white Christmas lights.











Thanks for checking out my tutorial.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Terra is it really you? You have been mia


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadow Panther said:


> Terra is it really you? You have been mia


Yes, it is I. Everyone's favorite nightmare


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

_happy dance_ great to see you around again. You have been missed.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadow Panther said:


> _happy dance_ great to see you around again. You have been missed.


Aww, thanks. it is nice to be back. Been having fun


----------

